# M9 Assy numbers with "C"



## X54labs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi everyone;

I'm new to the site. I am currently compiling information in order to write a definitive volume on the Model 92. My mentors (Joe Buffer and William Buxton) always said that prior to any gun purchase an individual needed to "arm" themselves with ample information regarding their pending purchase. I have always taken this advice to heart. Although there are a number of books out there about Beretta's in general, I have yet to find one that has detailed information regarding the Model 92 in all of it's variations.

Like many others I have great interest in the USGI M9. I own an M9 Special Edition "M9SE" (M9-135X) as well as some USGI M9 parts. I need feedback regarding the "C" that may be stamped along with the Assy numbers. My M9SE has a "C" stamped on the hammer, barrel lug above the PM , and bottom of the locking block. I have an original USGI barrel with all the same markings but no "C". I have seen a picture of a hammer with all markings excluding the "C". What is the significance of the "C"? Does the it stand for _commercial_?

I also have a frame with the following Assy number: 9346487C. Per Beretta, this is just an updated slide number and is found on all the newer military M9's. Can anyone in the military verify this?

My M9SE also has the more "ornate" PB in a double oval where my 9346442 (Beretta Italy) and 9346487C (Beretta USA) USGI slides have a simple PB within a single oval. Again, does this indicate that the M9SE really has a commercial slide since it has the commercial logo?

Thanks for any assistance - Brandon


----------

